# I Need To Go Where?



## PreciousDove (Sep 12, 2022)

If you can be anywhere in the world at this exact moment where would you want to be? Why?
If you want to name 2 that's fine. Sometimes it is hard to decide on a moments notice.
To make sure this topic is clear I mean for a vacation not to live.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 12, 2022)

*Vacation?  Still want to do one more Disney trip....either the land or the World.  *


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2022)

I like packing a small bag and just going.
No 'destination'

We've done it many times
No check ins
No schedule
No hurry
No regrets
Many memories 

A poster of mine comes to mind


----------



## Pecos (Sep 12, 2022)

I would like to see New Zealand.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 12, 2022)

Mckinleyville, California.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 12, 2022)

I agree with @Pecos.  I have been to many continents/countries but have not gotten to visit New Zealand, and I understand it is beautiful.  Sign me up!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 12, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I have been to many continents/countries but have not gotten to visit New Zealand, and I understand it is beautiful.  Sign me up!


My son and his partner just got back from snowboarding in New Zealand, talk about having the jet set lifestyle!

If I could be _beamed_ anywhere in the world, I think I'd like to visit Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

i think I would like to settle in Bora Bora or Belize... I think they both would do wonders for my and Lorie's Bodies... The damp winters kill us here...


----------



## Been There (Sep 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My son and his partner just got back from snowboarding in New Zealand, talk about having the jet set lifestyle!
> 
> If I could be _beamed_ anywhere in the world, I think I'd like to visit Seoul, South Korea.


Why Seoul?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)

Adelaide, South Australia .. one last visit to see my former Mother-in-law. She is going on 104 this month. We were constant companions when I lived with her.


----------



## Been There (Sep 13, 2022)

Instead of going someplace, I would like to go back in time, but so would many others. I would like a chance to correct all the wrongs that I have made. But to choose a place, I would have to say SE Ohio where I grew up and be back on the farm. I never should have left. I loved living on that farm and with my grandparents. I have no regrets for spending most of my life in the military, but I would trade it all to be back on that farm. I have often thought about going back and trying to buy it and do a "little" farming. I'm not too old to do that, except SE Ohio has some pretty nasty winters, which I am opposed to. 

I think my next move will be to southern Tennessee. Maybe Chattanooga, which I have been studying and I think it would be a good fit for me.


----------



## Been There (Sep 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Adelaide, South Australia .. one last visit to see my former Mother-in-law. She is going on 104 this month. We were constant companions when I lived with her.


Going to be 104? What's her secret? Does she enjoy life? That's what's important.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2022)

I think I would like to go to New Zealand also. My son and his wife spent some time there and loved it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)

Been There said:


> Going to be 104? What's her secret? Does she enjoy life? That's what's important.


@Been There 
This special woman has a ton of positive energy. Well, not so much now, but, well into her 80's she could keep up with me, step for step when I was in my 50's. There was not a day that went by, that she was not physically active. Dusting, cleaning, pruning, always on the move. We used to walk arm-in-arm, shopping downtown. I cherish those days.


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 13, 2022)

For a short vacation — Mexico Beach, Florida


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 13, 2022)

I will just stay in Ontario and go to the cottage in Wilberforce.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 13, 2022)

This still applies to us these days. Not enough $$$ or vehicles that would be trust worthy to really "go" anywhere. So, were satisfied with "the way it has become".


----------



## Nathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Been There said:


> Why Seoul?


I watched a Netflix program - Midnight Asia , which highlighted the activities in several Asian cities.  The cities: Tokyo, Seoul, Mumbai, Bangkok, Taipei, Manila.  They are all appealing, it was a toss-up.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I watched a Netflix program - Midnight Asia , which highlighted the activities in several Asian cities.  The cities: Tokyo, Seoul, Mumbai, Bangkok, Taipei, Manila.  They are all appealing, it was a toss-up.


I spent a summer in Seoul, and spent frequent weekends there afterwards. It was fine! (20+ years ago)


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 13, 2022)

I love Santa Barbara California or really anywhere on the Pacific coast north of there.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Been There said:


> Why Seoul?


I should add-  I find Korea of interest as here in our rural community there is a significant Korean population. Many are fruit tree growers of the typical fruits that like the 4000 to 5000 ft. elevation.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 13, 2022)

One of my all time favorites,The St.Lawrence seaway and all it's surroundings.
After that,Charleston,S.C. 
Im a homebody with no desire to leave this country.


----------



## Remy (Sep 14, 2022)

Charlevoix Michigan. I watch the bridge cam and because I see lots of water.

Or anyplace with lots of water.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 14, 2022)

I like where I am right now... sitting in the back room with the windows open, looking out into my backyard. It's a beautiful day and quiet (except for the noise from the garbage truck driving around, picking up the trash). There's no place I'd rather be. Home sweet home.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

My second  home in Spain..not been able to go since 2019


----------



## bowmore (Sep 14, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I love Santa Barbara California or really anywhere on the Pacific coast north of there.


We are on the beach in Ventura. I have traveled the world for 62 years, but this is where I want to be.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 14, 2022)

Lived in Ventura in 89, beautiful area....


----------



## Bella (Sep 14, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> *If you can be anywhere in the world at this exact moment where would you want to be? Why?*
> If you want to name 2 that's fine. Sometimes it is hard to decide on a moments notice.
> To make sure this topic is clear I mean for a vacation not to live.


The grocery store because I need groceries.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2022)

Like some country singer said:  Anywhere but here.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 14, 2022)

My wife’s parents were both born in Italy. She looked into getting dual citizenship, US and EU. Unfortunately her father was naturalized two weeks before she was born, so no dice. If her dad had become a US citizen a couple of weeks later we might be living in Tuscany.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 13, 2022)

False Bay/Boulders Beach, South Africa, to see the penguins.  Also, while in the Cape Town area, (which I've never visited, having spent most of the allotted R&R time in Kruger Park, Durban, the Drakenensbergs, and driving a day out of our way to Rorke's Drift), to go to the top of Table Mountain.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 13, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> My wife’s parents were both born in Italy. She looked into getting dual citizenship, US and EU. Unfortunately her father was naturalized two weeks before she was born, so no dice. If her dad had become a US citizen a couple of weeks later we might be living in Tuscany.


My daughter had the opportunity to claim Mexican citizenship but didn't bother. I was so disappointed. I would have done it!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh, Another country?  At this moment?
Ireland and Wales, I guess.
I know I have many relatives in Norway, but 
my Dad's family comes from Southern Wales
and I'd like to see where my ancestors lived.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2022)

Roads not traveled.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 13, 2022)

What was that old song about "take a trip and never leave the farm"????


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Roads not traveled.


I've been on roads not graveled.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 13, 2022)

Been There said:


> Instead of going someplace, I would like to go back in time, but so would many others. I would like a chance to correct all the wrongs that I have made. But to choose a place, I would have to say SE Ohio where I grew up and be back on the farm. I never should have left. I loved living on that farm and with my grandparents. I have no regrets for spending most of my life in the military, but I would trade it all to be back on that farm. I have often thought about going back and trying to buy it and do a "little" farming. I'm not too old to do that, except SE Ohio has some pretty nasty winters, which I am opposed to.
> 
> I think my next move will be to southern Tennessee. Maybe Chattanooga, which I have been studying and I think it would be a good fit for me.


I grew up in Gallia County.  We may be cousins....


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 13, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> My daughter had the opportunity to claim Mexican citizenship but didn't bother. I was so disappointed. I would have done it!


A great memory from my wife‘s search for Italian, or EU, citizenship. We visited the office of a San Francisco attorney of Italian birth. On the wall of his office he had what I believe was a certificate admitting him to the Italian Bar. It was signed by Mussolini. (-8


----------



## hearlady (Dec 13, 2022)

New Zealand. It looks breathtaking in pictures.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2022)

Greece


----------



## Knight (Dec 14, 2022)

A Harley Motorcycle tour around Australia for as many days or months it would take.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Knight said:


> A Harley Motorcycle tour around Australia for as many days or months it would take.


Be careful going across the Nullarbor though.....guy I knew fell asleep and overturned his 'sickle 'cos it's a straight line with nothing to look at.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 14, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Greece


It has been awhile, but I spent two years in Europe courtesy of the US Navy. During and after those two years I got to Norway in the north and Turkey in the East, and most points in between. Greece was awesome and probably my favorite, although Italy wasn’t too bad. (-8


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 14, 2022)

Would still like to spend a winter in Portugal, but with having the pets now not sure if that will be an option. May try a month or so in Arizona, or down on the gulf coast somewhere.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Would still like to spend a winter in Portugal, but with having the pets now not sure if that will be an option. May try a month or so in Arizona, or down on the gulf coast somewhere.


City-wise we prefer Porto to Lisbon.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 15, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> If you can be anywhere in the world at this exact moment where would you want to be?


Most any place warm!  I am tired of the snow already and it's just begun...


----------

